# Octovo Kindle accessories



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Please join me in welcoming our newest KindleBoards sponsor, Octovo. We allow our current advertisers to have a thread in our accessories board for letting us know about their Kindle products.

You can see all of Octovo's products at http://www.octostyle.com/, or on Amazon through the link below. Thanks, Octovo!

> Octovo Kindle accessories


----------



## OCTOVO (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks Harvey, we are delighted to be a sponsor of the Kindle Boards.

So some Octovo (previously known as OCTO) updates;

1) We now ship to all 27 EU member States & of course the US. 
Note: 27 EU member states are - Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta,Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, United Kingdom.

2) Best Sellers Now Back in Stock - Our Splash Proof cover http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=14, Smooth Black and Brown Slip covers http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=9 for the Kindle 2

3) New Collection of Kindle Covers include; 
Leather Weave Case - Brown/Black & Lime Green/Wine http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=17
Quilted Leather Cover - Beige & Patent White http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=18
Vintage Leather Cover http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=7

4) Checkout our Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/OCTOVO/189426278902?v=wall page and Become a Fan. We will launch Giveaways here and new products.

Best, 
Octovo


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Just wanted to say how much I love my Octo Vintage case   Love the hinge system, and the look and feel of the leather.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I've had my eye on the Vintage Leather Cover for quite a while.  I'm thinking I might get it under the pretense that it's for my son...and then hope he doesn't want it.     He likes reading his K2 naked (the K2, not him) but he never puts it back into his Belkin sleeve.  I'm hoping this may be "manly" enough for him to cave and agree to using a cover.

Mr. Octovo, do you ever offer discount codes or anything like that?  If you do, please post them here.  I'm not on Facebook, so I won't be able to sign up there. 

Edited to add: Thank you!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for joining, and we look forward to great posts by you


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I may be wrong, but last year didn't the Vintage cover look different? I think it had a leather tie on it, it was gorgeous. Wasn't that one of OCTO's?


----------



## OCTOVO (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all, thank you for your welcoming messages. Yes, you are correct. That was the Original Vintage cover. Based on customer feedback, we made some changes, like tweaking the design so the case folded back properly, making it less bulky etc... In that process, the leather strings were removed. We have had many customers ask us to bring this feature back and we now have Vintage 3 (strings and all) in development. I will update you as soon as we have an ETA and more info on this case. 

Thanks for your feedback and please keep it coming. 

Best, 
Octovo


----------



## OCTOVO (Nov 19, 2009)

P.S: We do not offer coupons but have a sale section on our webstore - http://www.octostyle.com/category.aspx?cid=71


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

OCTOVO said:


> Hi all, thank you for your welcoming messages. Yes, you are correct. That was the Original Vintage cover. Based on customer feedback, we made some changes, like tweaking the design so the case folded back properly, making it less bulky etc... In that process, the leather strings were removed. We have had many customers ask us to bring this feature back and we now have Vintage 3 (strings and all) in development. I will update you as soon as we have an ETA and more info on this case.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback and please keep it coming.
> 
> ...


YAY! Can't wait to see it, hopefully you will have it out sometime this year!


----------



## OCTOVO (Nov 19, 2009)

Defintely have it out this year - looking at a couple of months. I will keep you updated. Thanks!


----------



## KBAlan (Jun 11, 2010)

Any news on this yet?


----------



## Snapping Turtle (Feb 4, 2011)

The Vintage for Kindle 3 is finally out, looks like it lost the strings along the way. My husband is in need of a case now, and I was wondering if anyone knew of any codes for Octovo?

Thanks all!

http://www.octovo.com/product.aspx?cid=72&pid=44

or, on Amazon:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Snapping Turtle said:


> The Vintage for Kindle 3 is finally out, looks like it lost the strings along the way. My husband is in need of a case now, and I was wondering if anyone knew of any codes for Octovo?


Last year, the Octovo rep said this:


OCTOVO said:


> P.S: We do not offer coupons but have a sale section on our webstore - http://www.octostyle.com/category.aspx?cid=71


Don't know if that is still true....

Betsy


----------



## junakirii (Mar 13, 2010)

I like everything about my K3 Vintage cover -- the corner attachments; the elastic band; and the lovely, slim form factor.  Question:  What is the best way to care for the leather?  Also, will the upcoming version of this cover with the strings also have the corner system or will it be hinged?  Thanks!


----------

